# Writing > Personal Poetry >  The Scream

## Jerrybaldy

Charlie is now Shirley 
She wears a tiny timex watch
Diamanté 
And drinks a skinny coffee 
In the costa 
By the cinema 
That does the foot long hot dog 
And cold burnt onions. 
My older brother 
Is pansexual 
Hes screwing the tv remote 
And the third stair. 
It squeaks and keeps me awake. 
Mum is a vegan 
All bread no dog 
I have sex with my sister 
On Tuesdays after her art class 
Shes a lesbian really 
I have to tuck it in and dance 
Whilst she watches
And texts her mates. 
Dad is doing Shirley
In the alley that smells of pee
And vinegar,
Beside the library
Where I wrote this 
By the painting of The Scream 
And the sign requesting silence 
On the wall.

----------


## tonywalt

I love this particular one. Reading again. (Is there anybody out there?)

----------

